# When D. mannose doesn't work for UTI in Toddler



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

My 21 month old has had a confirmed (through unine culture) bladder infection a week ago.

I held off the abx, as my ND gave me some d. mannose to give him. I was giving him a fairly high dose (1/2 to 1 full teaspoon 4 times a day) I was also giving him probiotics (with the lacto.. stains)

He didn't sleep well any single night the whole week. He would wake himself up from the tossing and turning & grabbing at his diaper. He would pee in the night which is unusual for him, and it would still smell a little off. The morning and day time pees would never cause him issues nor would they smell.
The ND dipped his urine with a test strip Fri and nothing showed up, so I thought we were making progress.

Last night was yet another restless night, and this morning his urine was cloudy and smelly and he complained ( he pees on the potty) He hasn't had a fever through the whole process, but did have blood in his urine in the beginning.

I'm getting the results of another urine culture taken Mon. today.

So, does this mean the d. mannose isn't working?
I've been giving him the adult dose of the mannose for a week, does it just mean I need to go higher?

I will be seeing the ND as soon as I get in, but I'll admit, I'm a little worried.

I have a script for abx that I haven't filled, is this one of those situations where it's necessary?

I could use any help or thought you have on this - thank you


----------



## babygirlie (Jun 4, 2009)

He already has an infection and it seems to me that mannose is a preventative. I would take the antibiotic. A couple was just convicted of manslaughter yesterday due to not using antibiotics on son who had a uti and died from it.

uti's are so excrutiatingly painful.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, UTI's can be very painful. It's just so strange that it keeps coming back at night (when the urine is more concentrated I guess) then goes away during the day (as indicated on the urine test strip). He doesn't cry like he's in pain at night, just restless and uncomfortable. Doesn't complain when peeing during the day at all (he mostly pees on the potty so I know) I guess that's what is making me waiver on my decision - I certainly know the risks and would never intentionally refuse treatment, I just want to try everything natural I can first.

DS has many food intolerances caused by yeast from my abx use in his first couple of months of life. We are just now introducing goat dairy with some success, I 'm so worried about undoing this healing we've done. That's why I been fighting hard to get rid of this without abx.

I guess today will be the deciding day. THe urine culture should be in later, & I'm going back the ND to see if she has anything else to help.
I'm stocked on probiotics & already giving them to him, so that I'm prepared.

I'm sorry about the family with the boy that passed away, I am certainly hyper aware of what symptoms DS is presenting with to make sure they don't get worse.

Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## amossrn (Sep 27, 2011)

whoa!! not treating a uti with antibiotics right away is crazy and stupid!! i'd drop that idiot pediatrician right away. a bad UTI can feel like labor pain and lcould ead to sepsis and death!! why would you put your child through that?? ...just to avoid some antibiotics?? btw, probiotics are for the digestive tract, not urinary tract.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

homeopathic cantharis does wonders for utis. I'm not convinced it heals it, but it's awesome for associated pain. I'm a little surprised your nd isn't hitting this with everything he can. I understand wanting to avoid abx, but you don't want to mess around either. My old nd used to used a tincture for utis that worked really well - I remember that it had corn silk and echinacea, but there were two or three other ingredients too. Do you also have him on cranberry? Hope it gets sorted quick!


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't appreciate joining a website just so you can name-call, you are welcome to disagree or offer suggestions constructively (amossrn). I'm not sure why you thought I was giving probiotics for the urine tract? I was giving him high doses of probiotics to protect his digestive tract for when I had to start the abx.

Without giving my education and full history of health experience on the web, I will say that NEVER did I put my son at risk of death. He was followed CLOSELY by a pediatrician and ND, and we threw everything we had at it. The pain went away QUICKLY as indicated by his behaviour, mood (inc. when he went to the bathroom) Both acted on symptoms and results of the testing done, and both agreed I could hold off abx b/c it seemed we were healing at first. When I saw that it was taking too long and not fully healed I immediately gave the abx.

Weighing giving abx to a child with heavy digestive issues already was something I absolutely had a right to consider as well. Leaky gut, food allergies and autoimmune diseases are all connected, and something I take seriously for the health of my child.

As it turns out my instincts were right about something being strange about this UTI. After a few months we did some investigating and followed up at the children't hospital and he was diagnosed with something called HYPERCALCIURIA. His body excretes too much calcium in his urine to sum it up. Too much calcium gets too concentrated in his urine and can lead to UTI's and kidney stones. He is on a specific diet to help prevent this and has not had another UTI since.

BTW - this post is almost 2 YEARS old now!!! The only reason I'm responding is b/c the dr at the children's hospital said many kids have this but go undiagnosed b/c dr's don't know what to look for - they just see recurring UTI's. It is tricky to do proper testing b/c of timing of urine samples, but is worth it if you have a child who gets recurring UTI's (esp after eating a lot of calcium rich foods)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amossrn*
> 
> whoa!! not treating a uti with antibiotics right away is crazy and stupid!! i'd drop that idiot pediatrician right away. a bad UTI can feel like labor pain and lcould ead to sepsis and death!! why would you put your child through that?? ...just to avoid some antibiotics?? btw, probiotics are for the digestive tract, not urinary tract.


----------



## mamabear29 (Jan 9, 2014)

Spring mum: thank you for taking the time post about the hypercalciuria. I will be bringing it up with our doc when we see them for my daughters recurring UTI!


----------



## Katc8910 (Dec 17, 2008)

My DD has hypercaciuria as well. She had a UTI at 11 months old. The pediatric urologist we were referred to wanted to do a VCUG (as did the pediatrician we were seeking then). We treated the UTI with ABX, I did a ton of research and ended up finding a great pediatric nephrologist who said that VCUG is no longer recommended after just one UTI. Instead she sent us for an ultrasound, blood work and urine testing. That's how we learned DD has hypercaciuria. I have used d-mannose on and off since that first UTI and I'm not quick to use ABX (DD has taken them twice, both for UTIs, and she's 4), but when DD had her second UTI last month, we treated with ABX again. I will say that in her case, there was no alternative. She was in incredible pain. I tested her urine at home (I buy the Bayer strips on Amazon) in the morning, before our ped office opened. I knew right away it was a UTI and we got in the car and drove to the ped immediately. I did give her cantharis, but it made no difference. The ABX took the pain away within a few hours. She's been taking probiotics to replenish her gut flora.


----------

